# Fehler beim PHP kompilieren



## Katharsis Freak (23. Juni 2008)

Bin Grade ein script zum aufsetzen eines neuen Servers am schreiben und habe probleme:

Per apt-get ist vorinstalliert:

apt-get -y install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r` psmisc libssl-dev libxml2-dev mc ncurses-dev flex libjpeg-dev libcurl3-dev libmcrypt-dev libmhash-dev libxslt1-dev libgcrypt-dev libgcrypt-dev libpng-dev libfreetype6-dev libming0 zlib-bin


erde:~/php-5.2.6# ./configure --with-apxs2=/usr/sbin/apxs --libdir=/usr/share/ --includedir=/usr/include --with-config-file-path=/etc/php5/ --with-mysql --with-gd --with-zlib-dir=/usr/lib --enable-pdo --with-pdo-mysql --with-tiff-dir=/usr/lib/ --with-ttf-dir=/usr/lib --with-freetype-dir=/usr/lib --enable-ftp --enable-memory-limit --enable-bcmath --enable-calendar --enable-ctype --with-dom --with-gettext --with-pear --with-ftp --enable-inline-optimization --with-iconv --with-openssl --with-zlib --with-mcrypt --with-mhash --with-curl --with-xsl --with-xml --with-ps --with-pspell --with-recode --with-snmp --with-tidy --with-xmlrpc --with-imagick --with-memcache --with-libxml-dir=/usr/lib --enable-exif --with-libdir=/usr/lib --with-gd2

----->

configure: error: libpng.(a|so) not found.


Ich krieg es nicht weg. weiß jemand rat?

achja debian 4.0


----------



## deepthroat (23. Juni 2008)

Hi.

Existiert libpng.(a|so) in /usr/lib ?

Schau dir die config.log Datei an. Suche nach libpng Fehlern.

Welche Version ist installiert? Welche Version wird von PHP benötigt?

Gruß


----------



## Katharsis Freak (23. Juni 2008)

ja liegt da. installiert ist nichts. drauf soll 5.2.6.


----------



## RedWing (23. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

poste doch mal deine config.log Datei.

Gruß,
RedWing


----------



## Erpel (1. Juli 2008)

Kurze Zwischenfrage:
Müsste libpng.(a|so) nicht in /usr/share/  liegen wenn du dem configure script 
"--libdir=/usr/share/"
übergibst?
Oder haste da entsprechend gelinkt?


----------

